# sysrock nubbing a stick!



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

So last night at the shelby07 herf sysrock was nubbing and we was having fun taking pics and laughing at him.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice nub.


----------



## CubanLink-cl (Jul 13, 2007)

Was he out of smokes or something? Maybe you should have lent a brother a hand and given him one of your extras.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

No he had smokes, he nubs all of his cigars good or bad. Now that is a cigar smoker! I guess I'm just a cigar taster LOL


----------



## Hamaki (Jul 12, 2007)

geez, draw too hard on that nub and you're likely to swallow that thing. btw, what was he smoking?


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Wow...he nubbed it that small without a toothpick or any such device? He's the man!!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

nice! I've never nubbed that far but some of my buddies have. Too hot for me!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Bo has cast-iron fingers... And a leather tongue... <G>


----------



## sergione (Jul 7, 2006)

WOW you nubbed it down to the cap, thats something


----------



## WOXOF (Apr 21, 2007)

If that was the Illusione 68, mine looked the same way when Mark(Shelby07) was in town. It's a damn good cigar. NUBALICIOUS


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Now this is how the word *NUBBING *started---


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks like there is still some meat on that bone!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

WOXOF said:


> If that was the Illusione 68, mine looked the same way when Mark(Shelby07) was in town. It's a damn good cigar. NUBALICIOUS


Thats what it was, the Illusione 68


----------

